# Another Baby! :D



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

She is a nice filly :wink:


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

She's adorable, cute colouring!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Shes a beauty FGR  Do you think whe will grey out like her mom? I assume thats her mom in the background anyway.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is adorable, I love the pic of her lying down, she's sooo cute!!  I just wanna squeeze her lol.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I love her face


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Vida...both of her parents are roans so we will have to see what happens. I'm pretty sure she will roan out, but I'm not going to garuntee it yet. I think she will be sort of a bay roan like her mommy. 

Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she's adorable!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*squeals* I want a baby...!! Your stud sure makes 'em purdy FGR!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWW she is soooooooooooooooooo purdy!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

JDI, he sure does throw classy babies. I'm pretty happy with him, but I would like to see a few colts off of him. I'm gonna have to start riding him more so he can compete with his babies. He is in terrible pasture condition, lost lots of his muscle from not working all winter. It's gona have to be back to the rope pen right away!


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

AWWW...dont you love how adorable they are!! Thanks For Sharing!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Kira! BTW I used to have a filly named Kira!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

What will your friend use the foal for?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

What a cutie!
Love the bum in the air shot


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

She's so adorable!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

LAH I'm not sure what her long term plans out for the baby. I'm pretty sure she's gonna keep her as a riding horse, but we'll have to wait and see. 

Steff, she was just getting ready to lie down in that picture. She is a comical little filly! 

Thanks Mud Pony she is a cutie pie!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So is she keeping her or is she going up for sale later?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Nevermind, I just re-read your last post. 

Give Dillion a hug for me!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks I will


----------

